
Useful Only for Scrap Paper: Michelangelo’s Drawings - orcul
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v40/n03/charles-hope/useful-only-for-scrap-paper
======
orcul
A few days before his death in Rome in 1564 Michelangelo is said to have
destroyed all the drawings in his house. He had done something similar on at
least three previous occasions. But despite his efforts more than two hundred
drawings are almost universally accepted today as being wholly or in part by
his hand, and most experts would argue for a much higher figure. Substantial
though these numbers are, it is clear that only a tiny fraction of the
drawings that he produced has survived.

